# Auction Buy



## Anotherguy (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm new to collecting, but I had the ability to pick up a lot of old bottles at a local auction.  So I figured I would give it a shot.I have a ton to go through, but here are a few that I thought were cool looking.  If I have something special, let me know.  Any comments are appreciated as this is still pretty foreign territory to me.

 Josh

 1. Buffalo Ginger Ale 2. Dr Pepper 3. Pilot (with two stars) made 
 at pepsi bottling






 1. Chero Cola 2. Celery Cola 3. Grapette





 These are all pretty self explanitory















 3. Nugrape


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 5, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM...YOU'VE GOT QUITE A FEW THERE ,THAT I BELIEVE  MEMBERS WOULD JUST LOVE TO FIND . KEEP THEM COMING..MORE PICS PLEASE...


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.  

 I'm really curious about the Pilot bottle (first pic on the right) I can't find anything on it.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the sideways embossing on the Coke bottle. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> I like the sideways embossing on the Coke bottle. Welcome to the forum!


 
 Thanks.  Thats actually a Celery Cola....whatever that is


----------



## kwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh hey you're right [8D] After a double take I read that. Still nice either way!


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 6, 2011)

More pics as requested. Obviously these haven't been cleaned yet.

 This first set I thought was weird how the coke on the right is gray and the others are green.  Any explanation?


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I can tell you a few that you've gotten pictured. The first Dr. Pepper you got is from the 1930s and 1940s. Depending on where it's from and condition, it normally scores around $5. In the 3rd picture, The Pespsi-Cola is around 1960 and is also worth around $5. The 7UP is also around 1960. The next Dr Pepper is from the 60s and is worth around $5 in average condition. The Sunrise is from the 50s and is worth about $10. If you skip a picture and go to the next one, The Pepsi bottle is from the 60s and 70s and is worth about $2. the Crush from the same picture is from the 50s (I think). In the picture with all the RC's, The middle RC is from the 50s and is worth about $8. In the second to last picture, that Pesi-Cola is the same as your Pepsi in the 3rd picture. It's just missing the painted label. hope this helps.


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to type all that out []


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 6, 2011)

I always like bottles with their original contents. I honestly dont know why. I think its cool! very nice bottles.[]


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  BellwoodBoys
> 
> I always like bottles with their original contents. I honestly dont know why. I think its cool! very nice bottles.[]


 
 I think it's cool too. Does it make them any more desirable?


----------

